# The 2019 Harley Davidson Road King.



## Crixus (Aug 15, 2019)

Made my ass fall in love.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 15, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Made my ass fall in love.


\


what about the rest of you??


----------



## Crixus (Aug 15, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Made my ass fall in love.
> ...




To busy riding. I would leave my wife for that bike.


----------



## Old Man Grumbles (Aug 15, 2019)

I know where one of those is being raffled off this weekend. I'm not a bike rider, but it sure is danged beautiful.


----------



## playtime (Aug 15, 2019)

they sound like rolling farts.................


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Made my ass fall in love.



  Come on man!!
Pics and stats will make your post valid.


----------



## Crixus (Aug 15, 2019)

Old Man Grumbles said:


> I know where one of those is being raffled off this weekend. I'm not a bike rider, but it sure is danged beautiful.




It is. And it's sooo sweet to sit on. Just a super nice bike. Way out of my price range but man it's a nice bike.


----------



## Crixus (Aug 15, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Made my ass fall in love.
> ...




Not my bike and it was at a dealer. I can post pics of my 08 superglide, but they will be underwhelming. Oh, and it was stock. If you have the cash you will like it. Go to Stubbs and try it out.


----------



## Crixus (Aug 15, 2019)

playtime said:


> they sound like rolling farts.................




You are a girl. You don't understand.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 15, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Made my ass fall in love.



That's a good pic of the bike.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 15, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Old Man Grumbles said:
> 
> 
> > I know where one of those is being raffled off this weekend. I'm not a bike rider, but it sure is danged beautiful.
> ...



If you ever get to Amarillo in the middle of the summer, you can check out the Tripp's Annual Harley Party, 85 dollars will get you admission for 2 people, plus put you in a drawing for a brand new Harley.  This year, they gave away a Road King.


----------



## playtime (Aug 16, 2019)

Crixus said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > they sound like rolling farts.................
> ...



<pffft>  harleys & assault rifles are substitutes for dudes who need to compensate for their shortcomings......


----------



## Crixus (Aug 16, 2019)

playtime said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




Not really. I really like the Honda Boulevard to. Some folks just like riding. I even rollerblade some times.


----------



## playtime (Aug 16, 2019)

Crixus said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



well i'm not gonna troll yer thread, but you still depend on them thar phallic symbols that have a trigger.


----------



## Crixus (Aug 16, 2019)

playtime said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




Na,  I love my phallice .


----------



## playtime (Aug 16, 2019)

no doubt you do.


----------



## playtime (Aug 16, 2019)

'cause nobody else would.


----------



## petro (Aug 16, 2019)

Wish I could afford a new bike.
Been a couple years since I rode as my old Honda Nighthawk now smokes like a mosquito fogger. Not worth the rebuild.

Have to settle for the snowmobiles this winter.

Some day I will have my new bike.


----------



## Crixus (Aug 16, 2019)

playtime said:


> 'cause nobody else would.





Meh, I do okay.


----------



## Crixus (Aug 16, 2019)

petro said:


> Wish I could afford a new bike.
> Been a couple years since I rode as my old Honda Nighthawk now smokes like a mosquito fogger. Not worth the rebuild.
> 
> Have to settle for the snowmobiles this winter.
> ...




Me to, and that will be it. I have two used bikes at this time. Th y are good enough.


----------



## playtime (Aug 16, 2019)

Crixus said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > 'cause nobody else would.
> ...



_if you say so, slim._


----------



## petro (Aug 16, 2019)

Crixus said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I could afford a new bike.
> ...


Nothing like riding the open road.
Wife will probably want me to go to one of the Ultra models. She wants a back rest.
She will ride any other machine solo, but prefers to be passenger on a bike.


----------



## Crixus (Aug 16, 2019)

playtime said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




WRONG. It's "stubby".


----------



## Crixus (Aug 16, 2019)

petro said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...




Mine won't go near it. To be fair, I just started riding again. The only reason I got the bikes I do is that they were available when I had the money they wanted.


----------



## playtime (Aug 17, 2019)

Crixus said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



like trump's?  ya- that figures.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2019)

Got nothing against Harleys but I'd buy a Goldwing if I wanted comfort,and any number of Jap crotch rockets if I wanted speed and handling.
     While I liked my Yamaha Warrior it still failed in out right performance and comfort but it was a decent compromise.

  Mine was very similar to this one but with the Tricky Air.
Didnt need a kickstand. When I went to park it I'd hit the air release and it'd sit on the frame.


----------



## Crixus (Aug 21, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Got nothing against Harleys but I'd buy a Goldwing if I wanted comfort,and any number of Jap crotch rockets if I wanted speed and handling.
> While I liked my Yamaha Warrior it still failed in out right performance and comfort but it was a decent compromise.
> 
> Mine was very similar to this one but with the Tricky Air.
> Didnt need a kickstand. When I went to park it I'd hit the air release and it'd sit on the frame.




My goal is a Triumph speedmaster. Very quiet, and just nice bike all around.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 21, 2019)

I came within an inch of buying one. I ended up buying a classic Corvette instead.

I might buy a couple of these to ride through the countryside with the better half once we figure out where we're gonna end up.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 21, 2019)

petro said:


> Wish I could afford a new bike.
> Been a couple years since I rode as my old Honda Nighthawk now smokes like a mosquito fogger. Not worth the rebuild.
> 
> Have to settle for the snowmobiles this winter.
> ...


Those classic 750s are always worth the rebuilds...I know, I have one....Check with Sport Wheels in Jordan to see what you can scare up for the project.


----------



## petro (Aug 22, 2019)

Oddball said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I could afford a new bike.
> ...


That is basically the bike parked in my garage. 82 Nighthawk. Needs more engine work than worth it.  Rode the piss out of it for over 20 years. Sport wheels may get it unless I find someone willing to make it their project.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 25, 2019)

If I were going to ride again, the Road King would be at the top of my list.    Beautiful bike, especially if you like a big, beefy road bike.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 25, 2019)

playtime said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


So is make up and leggings


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 25, 2019)

You're not fully accessorized until you add this.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 25, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> You're not fully accessorized until you add this.



I was watching Velocity channel and saw on one of the builder shows where they had made a hydraulic/air ride trailer that you could just roll your bike onto and it also had a hydraulic system where the hitch was so you could raise and lower it without unhitching the trailer.

That being said, this system is way cooler and better.


----------



## playtime (Aug 26, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



_something you wanna confess?_


----------



## gipper (Aug 26, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Made my ass fall in love.


Love the look and sound of the Harley, but would buy a BMW.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 9, 2019)

Crixus said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Too big, too heavy.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 9, 2019)

gipper said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Made my ass fall in love.
> ...


Not if you gave it to me.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 9, 2019)

Jarlaxle said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Get a Sportster.  I had one that was an 883 that I had bored out to a 1200, and kept the 883 piston arms (for more torque).  Then, I put a decent cam kit in it, and had the engine outfitted with adjustable push rods.  

For the styling of the bike, I got rid of the standard controls and put in forward controls, put on an extended rear fender, 21 inch chrome spoke on the front, and dropped the shocks from 13 inches to 11.  Got rid of the small fuel tank and got a conversion kit so I could put on big twin tanks.  Drag bars, a good seat and mini sissy bar finished it out, and it only weighed in at around 425 lbs.

And, not only did people have trouble telling it apart from a big twin Harley (they had to look at the engine to figure it out), but it also ran like a scalded cat.  One time a friend of mine tried to drop me while we were riding.  He had a big twin, and I was on my Sporty with a passenger on the back (110 lbs).  Well, we ended up going down the highway at around 110 mph for 10 miles, and when we got to where we were going, he looked at me and said he didn't know what in the hell I was riding, but he damn sure didn't think it was a Sportster.

Matter of fact, had the engine so well tuned that I rode from Amarillo TX, over all the various passes in CO for a week, ending with a ride to the top of Pike's Peak and then back to Amarillo.  My friend kept looking at me funny all week, and when we got to the top of Pike's Peak, he said in an amazed voice, that my bike hadn't sputtered once on the trip.  I said so what?  Yours didn't either.  He then told me that yeah, his didn't, but that was because he had fuel injection.  Apparently, carburated engines aren't supposed to do that.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 9, 2019)

I have a Sportster...though I'll say what you did to yours makes me want to cry.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 9, 2019)

Jarlaxle said:


> I have a Sportster...though I'll say what you did to yours makes me want to cry.



Why?  Because not only was it the best looking Sportster in Amarillo TX at the time, but it was also the fastest.  Had it on a dyno once to find out the top speed, and it was around 130 mph. 

And, to tell you the truth, doing all that custom work to it wasn't that expensive.  I think I sank a grand total of around 5,000 in engine work, parts and paint to get it that way.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 9, 2019)

Forward controls, skinny front tire, and lowered the back, making the already-poor rear suspension awful.


----------



## Godboy (Sep 9, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Got nothing against Harleys but I'd buy a Goldwing if I wanted comfort,and any number of Jap crotch rockets if I wanted speed and handling.
> While I liked my Yamaha Warrior it still failed in out right performance and comfort but it was a decent compromise.
> 
> Mine was very similar to this one but with the Tricky Air.
> Didnt need a kickstand. When I went to park it I'd hit the air release and it'd sit on the frame.


That bike is fucking sick!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 9, 2019)

Jarlaxle said:


> Forward controls, skinny front tire, and lowered the back, making the already-poor rear suspension awful.



Actually, part of what made the bike work so well was the Corbin seat that I had on it.  Matter of fact, I have ridden from Ft. Collins CO to Amarillo TX in one day, and I was still able to walk after I got off the bike.  And, drag bars with forward controls make for a very comfortable ride IMHO.  I didn't like the way the stock controls made me perch on the bike, and I didn't like the ride height with the 13 inch shocks.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 9, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Forward controls, skinny front tire, and lowered the back, making the already-poor rear suspension awful.
> ...




I found out a sportster is to small for me. It's rideable, but in just to long. The mid controls on my superglide are fine. But on the sportster it just feels weird. Mine is 2005 1200 sportster. My son hits it better so he rides it now and will likely own it. I ride around town and sometimes to New Orleans or some other place in Texas. May ride out to palo duro canyon on vacation and the super glide is fine for that. If I rode to sturgis every year or something like that then the superglide just won't do. It would kick my ass I think. If I rode state to state allot I would have a road King.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 10, 2019)

Crixus said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


Try the Tallboy seat.  Huge difference on my Sporty.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 10, 2019)

Crixus said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



Well, I'm not that big of a dude, only 5'7" and around 135 lbs soaking wet, so lowering the shocks didn't really mess with me much, matter of fact, it actually made the bike more rideable for me.  And, the bonus was, that with the conversion kit and the big twin tanks, if you didn't look at the engine first, you would think it actually was a big twin.

And, when I first started out, it was severely underpowered for what I wanted, because people were making fun of me for not being able to keep up.  It was after I did the engine work that people started to look at me different and wonder what in the hell I was riding, because Sportys weren't supposed to be able to beat big twins (according to them).


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 10, 2019)

My first street bike.....
FZ750 Genesis.
   What an eye opener after riding dirt bikes all my life.
I can't imagine what the new gen sport bikes of today are like,this one scared the living shit out of me the first time I opened it up!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 10, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



  Thats always been a Harley fault.
Underpowered like a mofo unless you spent gobs of money for an already over priced bike.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 10, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



To tell you the truth, doing all the stuff I did to the engine only ran me around 1500 bucks.  Oh..................and the other thing you gotta do to a Harley if it's stock is get rid of the Harley carb and replace it with an S and S.  Not only are they cheaper for parts if you need them, but they are also much easier to maintain and tune.  

And that teardrop shape looks really cool on the side of the bike.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 10, 2019)

Godboy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Got nothing against Harleys but I'd buy a Goldwing if I wanted comfort,and any number of Jap crotch rockets if I wanted speed and handling.
> ...



  With 102 cubic inches it would beat every Harley I encountered.


----------



## Godboy (Sep 10, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Im not big a motorcycle guy, but thats one of the coolest bikes ive seen. Its not overdone; its perfect.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 10, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



    Thats all well and good but my stock Warrior would smoke any Harley other than the V-rod.
   After a few mods it made the V-rod look weak.....

   And if I remember correctly I paid around $14 for the Warrior brand new.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 10, 2019)

Godboy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



  Thats what caught my eye. That and it was a cross between a cruiser and a crotch rocket,it was very fast for a twin and handled damn good on the twisties. 
And the mods are endless.


----------



## 007 (Sep 11, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 11, 2019)

I have owned and ridden a lot of different bikes, and rented several Ultra's on vacation, but for my money and for my purposes, there is nothing that compares with an 1800 Goldwing.

When people talk about Harley's being "fast" it is ALL relative.  None of them is actually fast for a motorcycle.  A nice 600 crotch rocket will leave any Harley in the dust, including the late, great V-Rod.

My Goldwing is ultra-comfortable, smooth, powerful, and has a laundry list of accessories as standard equipment.  When I first got my 1800 (I had a 1500 a few years ago), I thought it was geared too low (and lacking a 6th gear).  But riding it on the highway reveals why they geared it the way they did; at 70 mph you are right in the middle of the torque curve.  When you want to pass someone, all you have to do is think it, and you are gone.  I can only imagine that adding a trike kit wouldn't be any strain on anything.

Not wanting to spend a lot of money on my last bike (i'm 70 years old), I bought a high-miles GW for $5,000.  As expected, it still runs like new, and the only sign of its age (2004) is some peeling on the chrome.

Why would anyone spend $20g+ on a Road King?  To sound good?  Seriously?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 12, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



  Thing is it's still slow as hell compared to a Japanese sports bike which costs half of what a Harley does.
  Harley's are all about image. The only people who ride them are biker types and wanna be biker types who are accountants and bankers by day.
   Just not an image I wish to portray.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 12, 2019)

007 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



How to make a Sportster fast.  Drop in a cam kit, get rid of the stock carb and replace it with an S and S.  The comment about the teardrop shape was because of the way the filter cover is shaped.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 12, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Slow as hell?  Damn thing was capable of hitting 120 plus!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 12, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



   Yeah......so is a train.
I'll race it in the quarter mile on foot.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 12, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Not really. If it's about image I'm doing it wrong lol. If I posted a pic of my bike I would be laughed at.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 12, 2019)

Crixus said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



   Then you should own a jap bike.
Cheaper,faster, better handling and more reliable.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 12, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




But one wasn't there for $1,000 when I had the cash in my hand! But I don't hate on jap rides. It's just that sport bikes aren't my thing. Jap cruisers are fine. I am hoping my next bike will be a Triumph Speedmaster.


----------

